# Back in Black (& White) - Mabrothrax's Sons of Malice



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

About 5 or 6 years ago I began a Sons of malice army. At the time, with the previous codex, I planned to have over-the-top chosen units with as many champions (with various bits of wargear and daemonic gifts) as possible, the idea being that their patron (Malal) was more involved with his followers.

The 'army' didn't get very far.

I converted a squad of terminators using WFB Chaos Warrior parts, which inspired me to model furs and tropthy racks and use various fantasy bits to give a more barbaric look to the Sons, who were seemingly canibals.
































































When I got involved with the online campaign site Aftermath my Sons got a bit more love, then the current Chaos Codex was relesed.










One of the cool things in the codex is the 'generic' daemons giving me the perfect excuse to model a Malal inspired greater daemon.
































































Since then My Sons have been sat in a carry case, having taken second place to my ever-growing Deathguard, but with the recent pubishing of Heroes of the Space Marines, which features a story about the Sons of Malice, it's high time I took this army seriously.

One of the big tasks is building an army list I like, that in ny opnion pays homage to Malal, and takes into account the scarce bits of Sons of Malice fluff.

I'm not against the idea of using cult troops in the army, I do have a squad of 7 Plaguemarines half painted in the black & white scheme as well as a unit of 10 noise marines (the 90s models). I always thought the khorne berserkers (rules-wise) would suit the blood thirsty Sons.

I'm also considering one, maybe even two large (8-10) units of possessed.

So far I have (in various stages of paintedness):
- around 35 csm including various champions and special weapons
- 10 noise marines (1 blastmaster, 1 champ with doom siren & powerfist, the rest with sonic blasters)
- 7 plaguemarines inc 1 plasmagunner
- 4 converted terminators with power weapons & shields
- 5 terminators inc reaper and chainfist
- 4 raptors
- 1 greater daemon
- 11 lesser daemons (90s daemonettes)
- Winged daemon prince
- Terminator lord with lightning claws
- Terminator sorcerer 
- Huron Blackheart
- Defiler with heavy bolters & havoc launcher

I'm quite glad that I've got a chunk of basic troops as it allows me to get back into this army and freely choose some of the other units and stuff that'll give it more character.

First priority though is getting all these models up to a better standard (the white is really patch on some of them) and some decent up-to-date photos.

Glory or insanity awaits!


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, it has been awhile since I have seen these bad boys. Still looking good.


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Wow, looking good there, I don't know much about Chaos Space Marines, so I can't comment on your converting, but good job


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How did you do the white? I looks like a Black undercoat, but I can't really tell. Very nice use of the Minotaur with the Bloodthirster - what hands did you use? Looks bloody effective!


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Vaz said:


> How did you do the white? I looks like a Black undercoat, but I can't really tell. Very nice use of the Minotaur with the Bloodthirster - what hands did you use? Looks bloody effective!


It's simply numerous layersof white over a black u/c. I've tried using interminate shades of grey but found it only made more work. My next few Sons will be done with a white u/c.

As for the Greater Daemon, the body is a Bloodthirster, the head from the Minotaur lord, the arms are from Scyla Affingrim (however it's spelled) and the hands from 90s Pink horrors and the tail from the classic Karl Franz's griffon. 

Add in some various bits of claws/horns/spikes and green stuff and you get a Greater Daemon of Malal!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!!! lovin the greater daemon and DP +repfrom me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, great work to see some of Malice's boys back on the feild. I'm a huge fan of your terminators, some of the best chaos termies I've ever seen. Are those guys with wings Raptors or Chosen?


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback!



Jacobite said:


> Wow, great work to see some of Malice's boys back on the feild. I'm a huge fan of your terminators, some of the best chaos termies I've ever seen. Are those guys with wings Raptors or Chosen?


The winged guys were built under the old codex some time ago and would have been a bodyguard of chosen with _daemonic flight_ for my Daemon Prince.

Now however they're raptors, but I've not expanded beyond the original four as I'm having a hard time finding the oop 90s harpy wings I used.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Mabrothrax said:


>


Both these looks awsome! Personal but still very obvious what they are played as 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Good stuff Mab


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

the greater deamon and your termies are awesome.

if i was ever to do a chaos army id do something similar with WHF parts  nice nice nice

all i can say is awesome.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would love to see some better, closer pics as the models do look pretty cool. The pics are hard for me to make out for some reason.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Well, I've not yet done any significant work on thesons yet, but rather have been arrngng the models on a table, working out what squads size looks right, what weapons look best etc. 

I have taken a few more pictures...

A squad of Plaguemarines newly dedicated to Malice/Malal. (I don't actually like these models, and as such my Deathguard is made exclusively of 90s 2nd ed Plaguearines)










A unit of 10 2nd/3rd ed Noise Marines complete with crazy smiling skull heads and happy dancin' feet...










A unit of 11 2nd ed Daemonettes...










More recent (2007) Termintators. I used numerous parts from the WFB Chaos Warrior and Maruader sets to give them a barbaric feel. I always liked the idea of representing my Sons of Malice as the slightly unhinged second cousins of the Space Wolves :biggrin:














































A few 'shooty' chosen thrown together a couple of nights ago from bits lying around.



















Now that I've had the models out and sat infront of me for a week or two I've got more of a feel for them again. I realised I'm not too keen on the silver trim, so I'm gonna mix things up a bit. The Silver will remain for the troops, whist Chosen (and the winged raptors) will have opposing black & white trim. The plaguemarines will have rusted trim and the noise marine metallic purple (still have a pot of 'Amethyst Purple, and Glistening Green :so_happy: ).


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Wooo i realy like them

They are soooo awsome!

Gr Void Dragon


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

awesome they look really good... i really like what you did with your terminators.

so awesome...


----------



## blaz455 (Dec 26, 2009)

wow man,

these miniatures look awesome.

some rep for you!

blaz455


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Top notch...have some rep from a fellow convertaholic :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the mix of new csm models and fantasy chaos bitz. It seems at first glance that it shouldn't work and yet it does. Quite cool.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys 

The army (along with everything else) is being packed away in preparation for a house move - on new year's eve no less!

However It does mean I've acquired a large shed to be my new modelling and gaming room, a new 4' x 8' table is on the cards.

New developments of this army will be occurring soon in 2010...


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Mabrothrax said:


> New developments of this army will be occurring soon in 2010...


Make that 2011 :shok:

The Glorious Day approacheth!

Time to get some more Sons of Malice on the go. How about a new lord?


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

A little movement on the Zhufmuff conversion (probably be a counts as Abaddon in game):










Also making some bases to re-base my existing terminators;



















and some possessed :victory:



















Also for those who're interested I've decided o start putting a little more work into 'Malal-lives' and will soon be updating my IA: Sons of Malice.

:read:


----------

